# Presto Logs?



## natedawg29 (Nov 17, 2010)

Has anyone ever thought of or tried using presto logs, or any other type of compressed logs instead of charcoal on a sfb? The company claims there is no glues or binders in them just "natural hardwood"? Not sure if i believe them but i think i'm going to try some out and see how they work....


----------



## nwdave (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd be extremely hesitant to use presto logs primarily because:  they're made from waste wood products, that is to say hog fuel (what we call wood chips, scraps and other bits and pieces) left over from wood or timber processing.  AND there's no quarantee what they used for a binder or even that little starter fluid they use to get them burning better and faster.  Just too many variables and too much potential for ruining a perfectly good smoke.


----------



## natedawg29 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah i know exactly what you mean. The logs i currently have claim to be 100% natural with no binders and no starter fluid. I believe the starter fluid part cause they are a PAIN to start! But no 100% guarantee on the binder. I actually sold these logs at my last job and had classes on them from the mfgr but no idea on whether or not they told the truth...nevertheless i have some old ribs so i think i might fire up today and try them out...might be wasting good ribs....


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 17, 2010)

No Not No-way better not. I don't care if it looks like a tree limb if it's not a tree limb don't use it. But then thats just my 2 pennies.


----------

